
Rosetty: A YAML/JS/Node/Python Dual Language View Tutorial Template - 4nof
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fornof&#x2F;rosetty<p>My goal was to create a dual language viewer as a tool to use at a meetup - basically a lesson plan that people can take home and study if they like. I used the Rosetta Stone as a basis for this simple template. 
I only have python and javascript side by side, but the section.yaml can easily be added on to add more languages and more sections to each languages.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fornof&#x2F;rosetty&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;sections.yaml<p>I made this with a Yaml file that has all the paragraphs in it, I used a python script to syntax highlight and url replace google(subject) with google search links. Node.js is used as the basic file server. Tornado could have also been used. Vanilla javascript is used alongside js-yaml.<p>Further work I would like to accomplish would be to :
1. get sections for classes, inheritance, and string manipulation.
2. Put in Go and Java so someone could compare Java with Python, Python with Go, and Go with Java. each side by side.
3. Make more pages with the yaml as a template. 
4. Do meetups!
======
